# Gildensuche



## markus.begyn (18. Dezember 2014)

Hallo leute .
Suche auf diesem wege eine gilde.
Und zwar habe ich mir folgendes
vorgestellt.
Kleine familiäre gilde die in allen bereichen spielt.
Bin alli auf die aldor. Das sollte aber durch serverpools kein poblem sein.

Hätte gerne leute die auch abend spielen. Bin meistens ab 21.00 on.
Hab alle adons. Einen retri pala auf 94 , hunter auf 91 und jede menge twinks.

Suche also leute die mit einem zusammen questen . Twinks hochziehen, mounts farmen und jagen usw. 

Zu meiner person , oh gott , bin 51 jahre alt und möchte endlich mal mit einer wow gilde mit ts losziehen. Brauche auch sicher den einen oder anderen tip.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich hier ein paar angebote bekommen würde.

wir sehen uns in azeroth
Euer markus


----------



## Manameus (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi Markus,

 

du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie ich mich freue, fernab der "Raidgilde gesucht"-Posts einen Beitrag wie den deinen zu finden :-) Ich glaube, ich kann dir unsere Gilde mit gutem Gewissen ans Herz legen, auch wenn wir nicht auf der Aldor, sondern auf Ambossar spielen. Bei uns siehts sehr familiär aus und d.h. es sind eben auch Familien, die dort spielen. Wir machen eigentlich fast nur PVE zusammen (du sagtest "alle Bereiche" - ich gebe zu, PVP wird bei uns kaum in der Gemeinschaft gespielt) und erfreuen uns an der schönen World of Warcraft mit all ihrem Witz und den Hintergrundgeschichten. Die Spieler sind meistens abends und am Wochenende online, aber auch so gibt es fast immer Spieler_Innen, die zu anderen Zeiten online anzutreffen sind. Es gibt keine Pflichten oder ähnliches. Ansonsten nehme ich die Gilde als sehr höflich im Umngang war (man grüßt sich, gratuliert einander, hilft sich gegenseitig, etc.) Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte wohl irgendwo zwischen 35 und 45 liegen, jenseits der 50 gibt es aber auch bereits Mitspieler_Innen bei uns ;-). Der Gildenmeister (Mertin) ist schon seit 2004 (also von Anfang an) dabei und so ist die Gilde vermutlich eine der ältesten - wenn nicht sogar die älteste - Gilde auf dem Realm. Der Realm heißt *Ambossar*, die Gilde heißt *Mystic Dragons*. :-) TeamSpeak haben wir ebenfalls und derzeit sind die meisten gerade dabei Draenor zu erkunden.

 

Auch wenn wir auf keinem RP-Server sind, haben die meisten von uns ein breites Hintergrundwissen, (fast) alle Bücher gelesen und freuen sich auch an vielen kleinen Schauplätzen und Anspielungen, denen man so beim Spielen wiederbegegnet, was aber weder ausdrücklich zum Profil der Gilde gehört noch erwartet wird - es zeigt eben nur, dass Spieler bei uns durchaus mehr vom Spiel erleben wollen als irgendwie schnell hochzuleveln ;-)

 

Nach den Zahlen und Fakten (Erfolge, Mitglieder, etc.) kannst du nach der Gilde hier suchen: http://gildenleitung.de/gildensuche.html

Zum Kennenlernen sprichst du uns am besten einfach mal an (ggf. erstell dir doch ggf. einen kleinen Twink auf unserem Realm, um uns mal kennenzulernen, falls das über die Realmpoolzusammenlegung nicht so gut klappt) :-)


----------

